# Pin Hole In Rear Slide Roof



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

After enjoying 2 great nights in Puff, we cleaned about 2 inches of snow off the roof of the rear slide in prep to close her up. Decided to towel dry it before actually closing it and found a very small pin hole at the edge of the roof. Its currently covered with a piece of duct tape (wonderful stuff!) and its stowed.

What do you guys suggest we do? I'm hoping this a simple DYI patch/repair job. But with what? (Its VERY cold in NH and will be for a few months - I guess the good (?) news is the slide is unlikely to be opened again until Spring). Am I likely to find patch material at the dealer? (they do have a small store w/ misc. supplies & parts).

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I would just slap some rubber roof cement on it and let it go...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I would just slap some rubber roof cement on it and let it go...
> [snapback]70036[/snapback]​


Thanks Ghosty. Will it set up in sub-freeziing temps?


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Or maybe silicone....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

My suggestion is the same stuff that the Keystone uses to seal the roof. It is a special white roof caulking. (The stuff you see all over your roof) Your dealer should have a tube on hand. It is good to have a tube on hand anyways. When I installed my Maxx Air Vents I noticed a few places that I did not like so I bought a tube and re-sealed just to be sure.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> My suggestion is the same stuff that the Keystone uses to seal the roof. It is a special white roof caulking. (The stuff you see all over your roof)Â Your dealer should have a tube on hand.Â It is good to have a tube on hand anyways.Â When I installed my Maxx Air Vents I noticed a few places that I did not like so I bought a tube and re-sealed just to be sure.
> 
> ...


That sounds almost too pratical!







No doubt we should have it on hand anyway in case we meet up with an unruly tree or similar. And it snot the same as the 'rubber roof cement" that Ghosty suggested?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Dicor sealant.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That should be a warrenty issue. I'd make the dealer fix it. That way if it fails the dealer has to deal with it. They will use the proper repair materials as well.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dicor self leveling sealant or Eternabond tape. For a pin hole I would not make an issue with the dealer but that is just me.

DO NOT USE SILICONE, its adhesion will not last on the roof rubber.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Duct Tape is a wonderful item for anything








I would use some Dicor on the pin holes.

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Since you have the slide in, I would try to get that duct tape off and not leave it on all winter. It has a tendancy to leave nasty residue over time. Works great in the short term, but I always get it off as soon as I can. Then when you deploy in the spring, use the Dicor. Just my $.02.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Remove the duct tape as per reasons given.
Inform dealer and ask him what to use and if he wants to do it, or supply you with what you need to do it yourself. This way it is also on his records.

John

Out there takings 'naps'?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Remove the duct tape as per reasons given.
> Inform dealer and ask him what to use and if he wants to do it, or supply you with what you need to do it yourself. This way it is also on his records.
> 
> John
> ...


Thanks all. The duct tape is only intended as a temp. fix to keep moisture out. Will have to be calling the dealer for the caulk, anyway, so will give him the chance to fix it if he cares too (correct - then its on the record). Really can't say whether this should be a "warranty" claim or not, but agree that its really not worth making a big deal out of if we can fix it. (If more appear, or this one grows...THAT's a different discussion.)

btw, John - 2 nights in a row. Life is good


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfie,

Dicor sounds to be the way to go. I am not sure about it's properties as far as temperature is concerned, but since you have the luxury of time, I would wait until spring. Then go over the entire roof.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Before you have the dealer do it -- make sure that he is going to do it for free (warranty) and not charge you...

this does not sound like a warranty covered issue since OUTBACK can easily say that something YOU did cuased the problem... (branches, walking on roof, hail, etc)

I personally would not bother my dealer -- just do as folks above said, slap on the white cualk and move on...

just my .02


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I guess the jury's in - Dicor self leveling sealant it will be (together with a call to the dealer).

As for the duct tape....I'm all too familiar with the sticky residue it leaves behind. If we're not gonna really seal it until Spring, is it not an issue to leave the pin hole open? I realize its a (very) little hole and the slide is in, but general moisture won't be a problem? Shouldn't there be some kind of barrier for the winter?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If the slide is in, and the pinhole is now on the inside, it really shouldn't make much of adifference when you get the sealant on...

Turn the heater on for awhile and give it a squirt!!









That may even qualify as a mod.









Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> That may even qualify as a mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks - Steve. A mod...hadn't considered that. I guess you're forgiven for accusing me of stealing posts.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> . I guess you're forgiven for accusing me of stealing posts.
> [snapback]70214[/snapback]​


LMAO!!!























Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Dicor sealant.
> [snapback]70086[/snapback]​


Thanks Jolly - I just forgot the name.

Thor


----------

